# New Dan Wesson DWX First Shots



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

NSFW language - FYI:


----------



## Butch 74 (8 d ago)

good lookin piece. slide inside the frame?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Butch 74 said:


> good lookin piece. slide inside the frame?


Probably


----------

